# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  spd's workbook

## spd

Hello! I am spd, 17 from Australia  :tongue2: 

I first heard about lucid dreaming from a picture a facebook page posted. It was about the WILD method. I was curios about LDing but for some odd reason I was freaked out to try it, idk something about being aware that you are dreaming creaped me out. On the 9th of september I had an unintentional DILD. I had woken up in the middle of the night and was looking up lucid dreaming I fell asleep around 2 hours later. Waking up at night and having my last thoughts about lucid dreaming must of acted like a wbtb. After my LD I realised there is nothing to be afraid of and they are actually really fun. Since then I found DV, lurked for a bit looking at tutorials, etc. I have had 3 very unstable approx 1 minute DILDS since then I guess I get to excited! Haha. I stopped trying to LD for a few weeks but got back into it for the last 2 weeks.

I have been practicing MIlD for the last two weeks and while I havn't had another LD yet I feel like I am getting better. I have had two dreams in this 2 week peroid involving lucid dreaming (e.g people talking to me about LDing)
but my awareness is not fully there yet.I like to go to sleep at 10:00-11:00 and recently I have set an alarm for 3:30-4:30 for wbtb. Often times I will repeat my mantra but I will be to tired to do the visualization properly and will fall asleep before I get a chance to do it! Also same thing goes for my wbtbs since I usually just stay in bed after my alarm goes off but yesterday I stayed up for 40 mins after my wbtb reading my dream journal and dv threads. This time I was able to do my visualization properly :O

Oh and I also do the prospective memory excercise where I pick 3 objects and question reality+rc when I see them although I'm not very good at it yet xD.

I am excited about learning how to DILD and MILD more succesfully and to fit into the dv community!  :smiley: 

Edit: Oh also I forgot to mention I can remember on average one dream a night, not all the details of the dream but I understand the plot. Sometimes I can remember minor details of up to three dreams. Also by doing my dream journal I have noticed that many dreams I have are either in school or in shopping centres (roughly 25% combined) so I am trying to remember to preform an RC when I go to these places or I am going to recess/lunch at school although I don't often remember. Also my go-to RC is the finger through the hand one although I was reading around and it seems I should practice more so I have started doing the nose plug and levitating today. Also If I want to get skilled at MILD should I join the Dream Yoga class as well?

----------


## fogelbise

Nice start spd! Do you remember what you did leading to those next 3 LDs? You must have been doing something right  :smiley:   I hope that you keep it up and participating in this community is a great way to help you along. I can tell by your enthusiasm, and the way that your post comes across as quite friendly, that you will fit right in here.

It looks like you know the recipe for your wbtb now. Another thing that you can try, if you don't like using the alarm, is drinking a cup of water before going to bed. It can create what feels like a more natural awakening when you need to go to the bathroom. Of course you may need to experiment with varying amounts of water before you find that it wakes you up at the appropriate time to do your wbtb...so whichever method you like better of course. One of the keys is finding what works best for you as it is different for each person.

It sounds like you are doing the several things to help you along. Sivason is great! If the dream yoga class looks like it is right up your alley, go for it! Find something that feels right and then make it your own.  :smiley: 

You can add any questions here or anywhere you are looking around the forums that match up to your question. It is a great idea to come here to organize your own progress and have a place to get help based on your workbook updates.

----------


## spd

Hey fogelbise, and a late congrats on becoming a DILD teacher!

drinking water sounds good I shall try it. The need to go to the toilet should help ensure I get out of bed rather than stay in there abd fall asleep after a wbtb  :smiley:  I am not sure what I did differently to get my first 3 lds but I am guessing the initial excitement of attempting to LD helped. Come to think of it, I had clear goals for those three lds (having my first ld, talking to a specific dc, and flying) so maybe I should put a real emphasis on trying to preform a particular task.

I have started to feel that my RDAT is losing its enthuisasm but after re-reading through gabs DILD guide I am really feeling confident avout my questioning of reality + rc. Today I am deciding on telling my self I could be lucid and trying to stick my finger tgrough the palm of my hand a repeat the mantra "next time I dream I will stick my finger through the palm of my hand" and repeat it again before I go to sleep with visualisation. As a relaxation technique I find the steps of SSILD to be very relaxing and I do it before my mantra now.

Also during my wbtb last night I remembered my dream in very good detail, better than any other dream I've ever remembered. The fynny thing is as soon as I woke up I thought I couldn't remember anything. For me this shows the importance of lying in bed still and trying to remember dreams

----------


## spd

Wow I had a lucid dream a few minutes ago! It was very short and I stuffed it up kinda but its very exciting anyway!  ::D: 

Ok so firstly I tried drinking water before bed and it had good success I drank two cups before I went to bed and I fell asleep inbetween 10:38-11:00 I woke up at 4:23 went to the toilet read an entry from my dj (didn't have any recall at this time) Re-read gabs colection of DILD techniques went to bed at 4:45 and started my relaxing + mantra and visualisation. Despite only having a 22 minute wbtb it took me ages to fall asleep I was still awake up until 6:20 I think. Not fully awake all the time but still too awake  :tongue2:  I am considering trying out different relaxtion techniques and experimenting with three glasses of water before bed to hopefully get a slightly earlier wbtb. If it wasn't a school day I wouldn't have to worry about this so much!

Another interesting thing about last night is the visual imagery I saw at one stage I was falling asleep and suddenly became aware I was falling asleep I think I dream was starting to form because I saw many greyish objects including a door, clouds, a fire ball and a fire ball going into a door. All these objects were gray. I think I might write this down in my dj.

anyway on to the lucid dream: Teacher showing the sound system in his car at my garage for some reason. A friend takes his car he apparently stole out of my drive way and is giving my brother and I a lift. I thought this was weird, especially since it had no P plates and my friend is only 17. but I still thought it was really happening. he starts driving I freak out as he starts driving I question reality again and now come to the conclusion that I'm lucid. However my freaking out episode left me without a dream body so I couldn't do a reality check. I could still feel my self moving in the car so I think I had closed my eyes in the dream because I was scared of the car. Realising I was lucid I tried to salvage the dream now I was seeing photograph-like images probably similar to what its like entering a WILD (I wouldn't know because I have never succeded in a WILD) I kept repeating I am dreaming and trying to take in the detail of the photograph in front of me the photograph seems to stay for a while but I eventually move my leg accidently IWL which wakes me up

----------


## fogelbise

Congrats on another LD!!
-Getting back to sleep is something I have struggled with off and on. Funny thing is the longer I seem to be awake, the more likely I am to LD, but only if I get back to sleep! Check out a great post here on tips to try: http://www.dreamviews.com/wild/12557...ml#post2057511
-Goals for what you want to do in your LDs definitely help!
-RDAT: is that Random Daily Awareness Technique?
-those visuals you saw as you were going to sleep can keep you from fully going to sleep if you pay attention to them. Try letting them float by...it takes some time to get that down but if you are going for DILDs instead of WILDs you can often just skip noticing them at all and just doze off. SSILD seems to work well with dozing off and then randomly getting lucid like a timer going off...tick tick tick, wow I am dreaming. Those visuals when you were trying to re-enter the dream can be treated differently sometimes. Sometimes it is easier to grab on to those when you are just waking up from a dream and re-enter (DEILD, a type of WILD).

----------


## spd

Thankyou!

Yes well since this was my first time getting lucid from a WBTB and this is the longest I couldn't go to sleep you could be right! I guess I will experiment with drinking more water for a slightly earlier WBTB. Thanks for the link that guide seems very useful I will read through the whole Q & A later  :smiley: 

Yes RDAT is random daily awareness technique! Thanks for the advice with the visuals. I guess my mantra and visualisations are working so I will keep at it!

----------


## fogelbise

spd, the link I provided jumps you directly to one post that talks about getting back to sleep. The whole guide/thread is great too though.

----------


## spd

For the last two days I have been to busy (and lazy) to rrally commit to Lucid Dreaming but now I am back into practicing  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

If you can find some aspect of the experience, the learning or the daily practice that is interesting to you, you may find it easier to consistently work towards any of your LD goals. For me early on, just knowing I was having all of these bizarre dream experiences (even non-lucid dreams) felt like I was creating extra hours each day...like I was finding extra time!

Let me know if you have any questions.  :smiley:

----------


## spd

Sure thing exams have popped up so I have been spending a lot of time doing that so I haven't kept up with my daily routine as much. I have still been taking down notes for my dream journal and have noticed some interesting dream in the last week. I will be asking questions in the future thanks  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

No worries  :smiley:  exams are very important and keeping up with your dream journal will be helpful to transition back into your daily routine later.

----------


## spd

Ok exams are now finished and I am going to continue my daily routine which at the moment consists of
-writing in dream journal
-questioning reality and preforming the finger through the palm reality check + 1 or 2 other ones
-picking 3 objects/things each day and when ever I come across them preform a reality check
-before bed I read some DV threads and my DJ 
-use relaxation techniques before going to sleep and drink water
-mantras+visualization
-wbtb
-read dj and dv threads
-relaxation techniques + mantras and visualization

----------


## fogelbise

It is good to see you back   :smiley:   Did you have any questions or are you running into any challenges?

----------


## spd

Hey fogelbise! I don't have any questions at the moment but I'm sure I will soon! Also 290 posts and 290 likes :O nice

----------


## fogelbise

Haha thanks  :smiley:  Sounds good, I will check back in later.

----------


## spd

Ok I have not had a lucid dream sincw but my recall has been getting pretty good now. I think my brain is starting to see dreama as important to some extent because even when I don't recall a dream I will sometimes do something throughout the day and it will make me remember a small fragement, or an image, or a feeling from a dream I had that night.

Also a little bit unrelated next year in psychology the first topic is all about the concious self and includes sleep so I am really excited for when that starts up to learn more about sleep cycles and NREM and REM sleep  :tongue2:

----------


## fogelbise

That is great that you are improving your recall. Since you previously had concerns about getting sleep, have you considered saving the wbtb's for school breaks or weekends?

----------


## spd

Thanks  :smiley:  Thats the thing I forgot to mention I havn't been doing wbtb's recently because Its to draining at the moment. I like the weekend idea, and its school holidays in a week and a half so then I will be able to wbtb heaps  ::D: 

also I have a question are lucid dreams possible in 30-60 minute afternoon naps? or is there barely any REM sleep in afternoon naps?

----------


## fogelbise

Other people have success with lucid naps but not myself so far...but it could be that my normal power nap is so ingrained into my brain to just zone out and I don't really enjoy naps longer than 20 minutes normally since they tend to leave me groggy. From what I learned from Sageous though, it works best within 3-4 hours (or less) of waking up for the day. I think it may only work reliably after 3-4 hours of waking up if you happen to be sleep deprived (which is not something I would ever recommend aiming for, but if you already are...perhaps).  Laberge apparently mentioned success with afternoon naps in his early research but according to his lucidity institute website, it suggests this so called "nap" (which sounded like a late wbtb to me) as a good method:





> In fact, the nap technique, refined through several  NightLight experiments, is an extremely powerful method of stimulating lucid dreams. The technique requires you to awaken one hour earlier than usual, stay awake for 30 to 60 minutes, then go back to sleep.

----------


## spd

Ok that makes sense and helps a lot  :smiley:  I will post here more to keep you updated on my progress  :smiley:

----------


## gab

Indeed, if you take a nap within few hours of waking up in the morning, you body understands it's just a nap. It knows you just went through NREMs that you need for restoring and repairing our bodies. so it jumps straight into REM.

But if the nap is later, and closer to your normal bed time, it may think it's just an early bed time and it will attempt to go through full sleep cycles. Those start with about 80 min of NREM and 10 min of REM. As we sleep, NREM gets shorter and REM longer. And towards morning, and during morning naps, we just go through a very short falling asleep before we get into REM.

Good luck  ::alien::

----------


## spd

Thanks gab  :smiley: 

I'm having trouble sticking with my routine. Like my interest and attitude towards LDing is still there but the practices can leave you a bit exhausted haha. Would doing my daily routine 6 times a week and taking a break from all the reality checks, awareness, etc for 1 day be a good idea? 

Also holidays start at te end of this week so that = more sleep, naps,etc  ::D:

----------


## fogelbise

Some days I cut back on my full day practices just so I don't get burned out and stop altogether. I think you have more to lose by stopping for weeks at a time...so one day off would do you well, especially if you are feeling close to burning out. I often do almost nothing during the day towards lucid dreaming on my weekends and I am able to keep on an ever-improving path so far.

----------


## gab

Agreed with _fogelbise_. Some people report having lucids, just after they decide to take a break from practicing. In my opinion, this is because of the mental state. When we are trying to have a LD, we are often trying too hard. We want it so badly. And that's not the best attitude to have.

But when we take a break, our attitude is "I know I can lucid dream, so I'm not gonna push it, if it happens, it happens". And that's the way to go. To KNOW, that we can, but without trying too hard or pushing it...

But even if you take a short break, I would not stop writing in the DJ. Our mind still needs to know, that dreaming and remembering them is important to us. Happy dreams ::alien::

----------


## spd

Thanks for the reply gab and fogelbise sorry for the late reply, I have been lazy/only have access to a phone /had a reply written up but it deleted itself :/

anyway I like the idea of taking breaks on the weekends so hopefully I don't burn myself out again  :smiley:  Since my abscense I have had two lucid dreams, one was a result from talking to my bro about lucid dreaming and reading about lucid dreaming for around 3 hours before I went to sleep this was the lucid dream "I was in a huge park with many grassy cliffs walking around the paths by myself. I later on find a bike and start riding that around the grassy cliffs. I am actually non-lucid for quite some time riding the bike around but I remember thinking for some reason that it riding along these cliffs will increase my chance of getting lucid tonight. As I keep riding the bike I realise that I am getting close to the streets again and realise that there are lots of shops should I ride down the cliff in front of me (now being on this hill with a bike reminds me of a past dream) So I am thinking about riding down to where the shops are where I hear my dad call my name in an angry voice. I look down below and my dad has a wooden house set up on one of the grassy hills. This trigures lucidity and I'm trying to remember to preform the finger through the palm rc. I know the first time I attempted the rc I stuffed it up, I believe I tried to stick my finger through my phone screen instead of my palm haha. Next time I tried sticking it through my palm and I had success. Watching and feeling it go through my palm was awesome, as I have never succesfully used that rc in a LD before. When I look up dad is shouting at me in a house although it now feels like my real house. I see this as a perfect oppurtunity to try out my favourite dream attack: freezing people I have only ever been able to freeze a brick wall and decided that now was the time to practice more. I stuck my arm out made my palm face dad and tried to freeze him. The first attempt didn't work although the second surely did and he stood there with pale, frozen skin and his mouth open from shouting. I started flying around my house and even attempted to shoot beams of ice while flying As a result I had to rotate my arms to stop myself hitting the ground. I eventually landed on the ground against my will :/ I briefly opened the front door of my house and closed it (I don't know why, maybe my lucidity was fading) I heard my mum running down the hallway towards me very happily and I was interested to freeze her while she was running. I did,and she halted to a stop, frozen, but nearly crashed into me haha. I was then able to unthaw her as well so to practice I then asked her if it was ok to freeze and unfreeze her repeatingly to practice and she told me it was fine, but watch out because she can't eat sugary foods (lol?) I then woke up from moving my hand in bed and forgot to attempt a DEILD

Also I had another one a couple nights back where I woke up at 5:30 and eventually fell asleep again at 9 where my lucid dream happened. I became lucid when I was frightened by a bike riding towards me at high speeeds with an invisible rider came towards me I jumped out of the way, became lucid and flew so fast I was flying right through some trees.

Despite being lucid in both these dreams I feel like I wasn't lucid enough? Like in the first one I just randomly opemed the front door and closes it again and especially in the second one, despite being lucid I was concerned about the bike and I was panicking even though there is nothing to worry about and I am lucid! Actually my panicking is why the dream ended I freaked put because of the bike and the sky was getting dark so as I was flying I was trying to fly super fast because I was still worried about the bike and I tried changing the brightness.of the sky at the same time because it was getting dark because of this I hit the ground and the dream went all fuzzy for a bit and continued without me being lucid

----------


## fogelbise

There can definitely be different levels of being lucid from dream to dream. You can improve it over time by remembering to remind yourself that you are dreaming. You can practice this during the day. You can imagine your RC showing that you are dreaming and then practice remembering to remind yourself that you are dreaming and recalling your goals.

----------


## spd

Ah I see how that can help, thanks, fogelbise!

----------


## gab

Different "levels" of lucidity are caused by level of awareness. So indeed, as _fogelbise_ says getting better daytime awareness by paying more attention to what we are doing during day, RCing and examining our surroundings, constantly asking "wow, am I dreaming"? will help you have better awareness/lucidity in a LD. Good luck.

----------


## spd

Ok thanks  :smiley:  
Also I am interested to hear your opinions on vitamin b6 gor lucid dreaming? Do you guys have any experience with it or other similar lucid aids?

----------


## fogelbise

I am not sure if gab does...but I have no experience with supplements yet. Do a search on DV or start a thread (*which will also give "similar threads" which may answer your question).

----------


## spd

Thanks fogelbise will do  :smiley:  Also do you guys have any tips to focus on your mantra (and visualisation) when I am repeating it? When I repeat it my mind usually wanders on to other thoughts and a few seconds later I realise I stopped saying my mantra or the wording of it has changed. I usually do my mantra and visualisation after I feel myself drifting off from the 61 point relaxation technique

----------


## fogelbise

> Thanks fogelbise will do  Also do you guys have any tips to focus on your mantra (and visualisation) when I am repeating it? When I repeat it my mind usually wanders on to other thoughts and a few seconds later I realise I stopped saying my mantra or the wording of it has changed. I usually do my mantra and visualisation after I feel myself drifting off from the 61 point relaxation technique



Perhaps do all or some of the mantra and visualization prior to the relaxation technique while you are more awake to allow focus. Is the relaxation technique needed in order for you to get back to sleep?

----------


## spd

Good idea, I can sleep easily without it so I think I will try leaving it out. I could be flexible and use it before the mantra in the nights that I can't go to sleep easily

And on a side note I just bought some 100 mg vitamin b6 tablets today so I will experiment to see its effects on my recall amd dreams :O

----------


## fogelbise

> I could be flexible and use it before the mantra in the nights that I can't go to sleep easily



Good luck! Let us know if you notice anything with the b6 as well.

----------


## spd

Ok so I had 100 mg of b6 an hour before bed and I went to bed at roughly 11:30 I drank two cups of water and woke up at 3:55 where I stayed up for 40 minutes for my wbtb. During this time I didn't recall any dreams However, in my wbtb I read over my dream journal, thought about lucid dreaming and took another 100 mg of Vitamin b6. When I woke up in the morning I believe I remembered 4 dreams but after getting up I could two and some fragments so it seems to be pretty good. I will experiment with 100- 500 mg but I plan on taking the b6 2-3 times a week.

I didn't have a lucid dream but I think I may of been close to a WILD/DEILD after my wbtb. I had a dream where my friend had me in a leg lock and was twisting my ankle. I was telling him to stop but he wouldn't I could feel my ankle in bed was in a weird position so I repositioned my legs IWl and the dream ended. I was conscious now and I could see a visual image forming of my room from birds eye view and there was a desk lamp in my room which isn't there IWL but I think I was focusing on the image to much and fully woke up

Also I have read the article on sporadic awareness technique and I like the looks of it so I have started practicing it as of today.

also you seem to be increasing your lucid count very fast now fogelbise so good job and thanks for the help you and gab have been giving me =)

----------


## fogelbise

.
You're welcome!  :smiley:  





> I didn't have a lucid dream but I think I may of been close to a WILD/DEILD after my wbtb. I had a dream where my friend had me in a leg lock and was twisting my ankle. I was telling him to stop but he wouldn't I could feel my ankle in bed was in a weird position so I repositioned my legs IWl and the dream ended. I was conscious now and I could see a visual image forming of my room from birds eye view and there was a desk lamp in my room which isn't there IWL but I think I was focusing on the image to much and fully woke up



How many hours into your sleep did this occur?

----------


## spd

Shortly after my wbtb so I went to sleep at roughly 11:30 woke up.3:55 so about 4.5 hours after my wbtb my last thoughts were repeating my mantra then the next thing I remembered was my friend twisting my ankle haha

also I have downloaded all the dv podcasts from itunes and will probably start attempting tasks of the month in feb. I am also taking 200 mg of b6 before bed tonight so I will tell you how that goes

----------


## spd

Ok so I recalled two dreams last night, with one of them being the longest one I have recorded.

After my wbtb I think I might of gotten close to an accidental WILD again. I was repeating my mantra and then I suddenly became conscious in a mini dream of me playing basketball by myself at school which lasted about 10-20 seconds. I tried to not focus on it and then I tried to open my "dream eyes" and I saw about 3 photograph like images of my room like a slide show and then I got excited and woke up fully.

The funny thing was about one of lastnights dreams is that after my failed WILD I rc'd for a false awakening. my dream had also started off with me attempting a WILD. All I could see was a gold and white lights covering my whole visual field and I felt sleep paralysis really intensly so I woke myself up. The funny and frustrating thing was that after I woke up from this WILD I didn't reality check for a false awakening, even though when I woke up I was standing upright and that struck me as odd hahaha! Its hilarious looking back at it. The rest of the dream continued out to be quite long for me and I might post it later. 

After waking up I affirmed to myself that I was close to a lucid dream and that I should of gotten lucid so that and reality checking when I wake up should help me spot FA's

I also came across Oreos Day Dream Awareness thread which looks like very good stuff that I can fit in my daily routine and pair up with my mantra at night

----------


## fogelbise

> After waking up I affirmed to myself that I was close to a lucid dream



Indeed! And 10-20 seconds for a mini-dream is significant, that may have been a lucid dream in NREM or at the beginning of REM where you changed the scene into a bit of a void when you tried to open your dream eyes. Did it seem like you couldn't just stay with the basketball dream and wait for it to solidify? Either way, that is good progress!

----------


## spd

it felt like I was watching myself play basketball and as soon as it started to fade I realised I was conscious in the dream, I just didn't question reality. After the dream ended I could still feel SP so I attempted to open my dream eyes and that's when I saw the images flick by. Perhaps I was in the void and maybe I should of stayed in there a bit more or tried walking around in it. Ah well its progress and it was good experimenting with if I was ready to enter a WILD or not  :tongue2: 

last night was not to good for me in terms of recall. I think it may of been due to stress. My phone stopped working when I got home from work at about 11:30 so I kinda freaked out a bit haha so when I went to bed I didn't really think about my mantra much and barely said it. I also woke up during the night, but basically just went to the toilet and back to sleep. I couldn't remember anything when I woke up, but looking at myself in the mirror when I was brushing reminded me of a fragment of me getting a really bad, haircut and me opening the pantry reminded me of a fragment where I was looking at some coffee so it wasn't to bad I guess but yeah just a bit unlucky. On a side not my phone is working now and I am still motivated for tonight :O

----------


## fogelbise

That's great that you were able to recover those 2 fragments later despite the stress heading to bed. Yes, on that previous night's basketball scene turned something, if you could have waited out the SP feeling, you may have been able to LD...but good progress either way.  :smiley:  Could you describe what the SP felt like? Some people use that term for a variety of sensations.

----------


## spd

Thanks, I noticed my mind seems to do that now, recalling fragments sometimes of dreams Ive had years ago because of something I do or even think during the day

Yeah I will try, I felt a tingling feeling travel through my arms and my body and legs. The buzzing noises in my ears got louder and my chest felt much heavier it felt like I couldn't move but I think if I actually willed myself to move I could with sone effort.

----------


## fogelbise

Yes, it definitely sounds like you were close to entering the dream (or re-entering). If you have any questions on the differences between SP and HHs check this out: http://www.dreamviews.com/wake-initi...explained.html

----------


## spd

That's great! I will check the thread out. I have had sleep paralysis three times throughout my life (all last year) which is why I sort of knew it was it haha

Also I think my recall is improving more! Last night I remembered 2 dreams and one fragment and I didn't take any b6. I think soon I will be able to remember on average two dreams a night instead of one  ::D:

----------


## spd

Ok so lastnight while repeating my mantra in my wbtb I got an accidental WILD attempt which I succeeded in! I felt sleep paralysis happen and I found myself in a very dark long hallway. I got kind of creeped out so for some reason I woke myself up but I immediately closed my eyes and stayed relaxed and entered a DEILD! The dream scene had changed where I was talking to these blue skin creatures with armour. They looked really angry for some reason and I tried freezing one for perhaps 20 seconds all the while he was glaring at me angrily with steam coming off him but they didn't attack me haha. I eventually froze him and the dream continued lucid but I forgot the rest. I also remembered a non-lucid dream and a fragment so that's the third time in four days I have remembered a good chunk if not all of 2 dreams a night and the only day I didn't was the day I was stressed out but got the two fragments. This has shown me that I can WILD and DEILD so that's exciting. I think I have found a routine that works for me now since I got close to WILD'ing twice this week from attempting a MILD. So I will continue repeating my mantra when I go to sleep then during my wbtb repeat my mantra and do visualisation and then I have a chance of getting a WILD or if I fall asleep I still have that chance of getting a MILD too, the two techniques compliment eachother! I guess now its just about increasing awareness and memory but yeah lastnight was very exciting  :smiley:  

Also I took your advice on taking a break from practices on the weekend so I don't burn myself out and get tired of my daily routine, I still kept up my nighttime routine and dream journaling though

----------


## fogelbise

.
Awesome! Keep up the good work!! Congrats on the WILD & DEILD!!





> guess now its just about increasing awareness and memory but yeah lastnight was very exciting



 Exactly! Awareness work can start with something as simple as periodically stopping and really considering "what if this is a dream!" You can also tag onto the end of that "practicing" what you would do when lucid, like stabilization and goals. Sageous' RRC combines self awareness & memory.

----------


## spd

I see thanks =) is there a link to sageous's rrc? I have been trying to get better at All Day Awareness and Sporadic Awareness Technique. I will occasionally do some Day Dream Awareness as well. Its been hot the past few nights and I am getting all my homework done because I'm starting school tomorrow so its a little busy now but I still was pretty close to getting lucid in a day nap and tomorrow I will be fully involved in my pracices again!

----------


## fogelbise

Sure, there is an overview here: http://www.dreamviews.com/wild/13181...prep-part.html

There has been some more recent back and forth regarding ADA that suggests that you need not throw that out.

----------


## spd

ah thanks! Yeah that makes sense, its can get pretty exhausting practicing that anyway and I like the idea of focusing on self awareness too so I will read it properly now

----------


## spd

Last night was an unusual night but more bad luck than anything else haha. I went to bed 10:25 woke up 4:10 for a wbtb, had school the next day so I only did a 20 minute wbtb so I could get a good amounts sleep and I stayed up repeating my mantra and stuff all the way till 7 O'clock when I had to get ready for school lol Maybe it was because at one stage I had my light off and I was putting my phone on the charger just when I was going to bed and the light nearly blinded me  :tongue2:  so no recall sadly.

Also I started a workbook in Sivason's Dream Yoga class so that will be a good help  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

So you felt like you were doing your mantra for about 2.5 hours? You might have lost track and drifted off during that time and just can't recall the dreams. I have had a feeling of being awake for a long period but then remember a dream or two and realize that I did get to sleep, it's just the state before going to sleep felt very similar to when I woke up from the dreams and just did not remember the dreams at first. Good luck with dream yoga as well. Sivason is the man!  :smiley:

----------


## spd

Yeah its a long time I know. I know I heard my brothers alarm for work at 5 and I heard my parents around 6 I think getting up? I may of gotten sleep though because I didn't feel tired that day haha. Yes it should good! Ha! He is  :smiley:

----------


## spd

Ok nothing else exciting yet, still just continuing with dream journaling and I am attempting some tasks of the month this month

----------


## fogelbise

Doing any awareness work? Good luck with totm!

----------


## spd

Yes I have been doing the sporadic awareness technique and work on self awareness during the day for example I will be sitting in class at school and tell myself "I think I'm dreaming" I will ask myself why I am in that specific room, why do I have this teacher, these classmate, what was I doing before this? and try and see if everything feels, sounds, and looks nomal. I try to be as sceptical as I can be while doing this although sometimes its hard  :tongue2:  and thanks!

----------


## fogelbise

You're welcome. Let me know if you have any questions and also feel free to continue to track your progress here.

----------


## spd

yes I will, thanks

also I forgot to mention in my earlier post a few nights ago I had a near DILD where I thought I could be dreaming, looked into a mirror and say my hair turn into a side fringe, then a claw of hair haha and I did the nose plug reality check and I could breathe through it and next thing I knew I woke up. It was sudden and a few days ago so I forgot exactly how It happened I reality checked when I woke up for an FA but I was really awake. I think it may have to do with the fact that when I am doing the nose plug rc IWL I unintentionally close my eyes to take a deep breathe which may of lead to me seeing nothing in the dream and waking up eventually. So I have been trying to make sure I fix that in the noseplug rc

----------


## fogelbise

Congrats! It sounds like you were close to a lucid adventure there and were basically lucid for a short moment. Another angle for the closed eye issue that you can try now or further down the road (and it was a recent task of the month) is to practice closing your eyes in your lucid dream and just knowing that they will open back into the same dream or wherever you want...I've used it to teleport.

----------


## spd

Oh cool, that sounds fun to try and can help with the close-eyed fear thing because I guess if you believe closing your eyes will end your dream it will, just easier said then done to remember this concept  :tongue2:

----------


## fogelbise

> I think it may have to do with the fact that when I am doing the nose plug rc IWL I unintentionally close my eyes to take a deep breathe which may of lead to me seeing nothing in the dream and waking up eventually. So I have been trying to make sure I fix that in the noseplug rc







> Oh cool, that sounds fun to try and can help with the close-eyed fear thing because I guess if you believe closing your eyes will end your dream it will, just easier said then done to remember this concept



True! You can "practice" either of these things during the day during any daytime RCs or other daytime work. Also, try not to answer your daytime RCs with "yes, I am awake" as that may come into your dream telling yourself as normal "yes, I am awake."

----------


## spd

Hehehe got the basic task before you fogelbise  :tongue2:  haha jokes aside, I woke up after 4.5 hours sleep and couldn't go to sleep untill twqo hours later and I think staying up that long and briefly attempting a WILD gave me hieghtened awareness in the dream.

Also good luck with the tasks fogelbise and I'm glad my dry spells over!

----------


## fogelbise

Congratulations spd!!!  ::D:  You have many, many good years of LDing ahead of you as long as you keep up your interest! I really liked the idea of that task and I think besides having fun as a primary aim for now, I will also try to ask more questions of my subconscious.

----------


## spd

Yes it is a cool task, actually I really like this months tasks in general! Thanks  :smiley: 

Also last night I either had a lucid and forgot most of it, or had brief moments of lucidity in a dream because I remember being aware of my surroundings and trying to freeze a wall and shoot icycles haha I probably should of spent more time than I did when I woke up trying to recall that one  :tongue2:  but I guess its progress!

----------


## fogelbise

I would consider it progress.  :smiley:  Even if you weren't lucid the whole time or during any of the dream, it sounds like a fun dream...and you may have been lucid during brief moments like you wondered.

----------


## spd

Nothing else interesting yet, I did however have another near lucid.. but I haven't done a wbtb in a few days because I have been a bit tired from work and school haha but I will start doing them fairly frequently again

----------


## fogelbise

Near lucid sounds like progress. Good luck and let me know if you have any questions.

----------


## spd

woah I got a bit lazy and I have just started getting back into my lucid practices after a 2 week or so lazy period
Good news is I sort of had a near lucid experience last night where I considered the fact that I'm probably dreaming but didn't really use any effort to get into full lucidity. This is probably because I took a break from awareness and reality checking. 

Also the other day I was thinking how longer wbtbs seem to work for me better, just from analysing past lucids. I think I have had 4 of my lucid dreams for staying up well around 2 hours beacause I couldn't get back to sleep. So I might (on days where I can get a good amount of sleep) experiment with longer wbtbs 1+ hours and then use a relaxation technique then preform my mantra and visualisation. I will see how that goes! 

Good to be back  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

Good luck! Yes, many people find that longer WBTB's activate the waking memory more, increasing the chances of becoming lucid...as long as you do get back to sleep. Try not to think about waking life worries or pressures during the time you are awake as it may be harder to get back to sleep.

----------


## spd

wow I really got to get back onto this, I will keep this updated also in my absence from the forum I did have another cool DILD which was fun. The problem I have noticed with my last two DILDs is they ended in the same way (where I would be in a black or grey void and not know how to get out of it so I wake myself up)

----------


## fogelbise

Congrats on the DILD! Consider the void an opportunity. You can approach the opportunity in a number of ways. My favorite is imagining a scene that you want to arrive at, somewhere you can visualize quite well (for me it is usually a sunny beach). Imagine that place and get excited about being there and all that comes with the scene and then do a closed eye teleport (close your dream eyes and then open them to the new scene if all goes well, you can do it again if the scene is not quite what you wanted). If at any time you think that you woke up, do a motionless RC first like trying to float/levitate or imagining rubbing your hands together creating friction and warmth and if you start feeling it without moving  then you are probably sleeping and you can try another closed eye teleport (just imagine squeezing your eyes together since your physical eyes should already be closed) or simply roll or slide your dream body out of bed. Your expectation that any of these things will work is a huge. Another approach is to patiently walk forward in the void while rubbing your hands together either waiting for a scene to materialize or helping it along by visualizing what the void is becoming...perhaps like exiting a dark cave - the opening is just ahead, you tell yourself.

Edit: I just saw below! Congrats on the WILD!!  ::D:

----------


## spd

Wow one day of being back into lding practices and I had a WILD! :O I had a 45 minute wbtb and it took me a long time to go to sleep but I was originally trying a MILD but I kept getting hypnagogic imagery and decided to abandom my MILD attempt for a WILD and it eventually paid off! I was trying to enter the dream by manipulating the images and noises I could hear (my breathing and a plane flying) but I couldn't do it but regardless I got my WILD so thats progress  :tongue2: 

edit: wow I just saw your post haha I will finish this post later then, thanks for the reply haha!

----------


## spd

wow there was a one minute difference from our last post times in this thread :O and thanks! it was very exciting to experience another WILD. Actually although it is exciting I think I have had enough LD's where the initial excitement doesn't make the lucid incredibly unstable and blurry :O Also thanks for the advice regarding the void. I think there was similar things said about the void in one of the dv podcasts so I will try and find it that could potentially help me a lot. I also like the ideas of the motionless rcs because I think the last time I encountered the void I questioned whether I have actually been fully awoken or not and had I done a motionless RC It could of helped  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

Keep track of the various things that you have been doing lately...log them in your home DJ or here. There are often several pieces to the puzzle that when used together give you the best chance of continuing to have lucids, so it is good to keep track of all that you are doing and any changes that you make. I may have gotten some of my void ideas from the very same podcast...love them!

----------


## spd

yeah, yesterday I got back into dream journaling, I guess I can keep track of it a little better though (e.g put in sleep times, wbtb times, supplements taken, highlight dream signs) Yeah the podcasts are a give some good information and they aren't boring to listen to despite their length haha!

Since I have only recently got back into lding I think my recall had dropped a bit (remembered 3 fragments last night) but I'm sure it will get better, also I have to make it a habit of every time I wake up to write my dreams down rather than just telling myself I will write it down in the morning because I often forget what the dream was about earlier on in the night

----------


## spd

Okay haven't gotten around to posting my progress in a while but I had two lucids in the last two weeks which is cool, my recall has gone on a pretty big decline since I only got back into journaling a few days ago so I will learn from my mistake Actually I forgot a lot about my last two lucids because of it and who knows I could of had more lucids and not remember because of poor recall and that thought annoys me so time to take dream journaling seriously again

----------


## spd

Last nights wbtb 5 hours into sleeping I found it difficult to fall asleep after but I think I did have brief moments of sleep but no recall! I was doing my MILD routine but stopped after a while because It was keeping me awake. I did manage to experience some hypnogogic imagery and a very small dream snippet of me on a beach but I couldn't follow through with a WILD it was a good experience knowing I was close to a possible lucid. Got to keep trying and having 2 cups of water before bed has been consistently effective in waking me up for wbtb.

----------


## fogelbise

It seems you are getting back on track. Try to keep up your practices with at least a slow and steady pace and you should be able to find more and more progress. It can be like starting over or taking several steps back when you get away from your practices all together. Going too hard and fast can burn you out and lead to this. I stopped paying attention to my dreams in my teen years and only got back to it a number of decades later. I wish I had never stopped.

----------


## spd

Yeah I have to make sure I stay consistent! Recall was pretty good last night I'm getting back on track I remembered a decent chunk of two dreams and as I was writing in my dj this morning, it triggered a memory of a dream I had years ago I found that that used to happen to me a lot when my dream recall was at its best,  like I would remember just a slight image or a feeling from a dream years ago sometimes out of the blue, and sometimes it will be triggered e.g playing basketball may remind me of a tiny memory of a dream of me playing basketball from years back. I'm probably going to start writing all these past dream fragments in a seperate dream journal to tell my mind that dreams are important. Do you ever get that happening to you fogelbise? Or others?  Remembering fragments of dreams from years ago? 

So lastnight got more hypnagogic images when going back to sleep after an early morning awakening (woke up after 8 hours sleep)

----------


## spd

nothing significant last few nights I'm still working on getting my recall back though so I am improving. I also downloaded a lucid dreaming app that gives random timers for awareness + RC and I got one of those sleep cycle apps that shows your movements while you sleep etc. I will be interested to see how things like caffeine, B6, exercise, etc effect my sleep and what amount of water would wake me up at the desired time for wbtb. Speaking of wbtb didn't get one in lastnightor the night before, and I will have one tonight. MILD or WILD here I come!

----------


## spd

Okay just woke up from lucid dream #14 :O

A MILD attempt after wbtb turned into a WILD as I lay still repeating my mantra. I felt what was most likely sp and a dream scene appeared shortly after. It was cool having another WILD under my belt but this lucid I was feeling paranoid. I was flying in the sky as high as I could go then I freaked out and woke up then immediately went for a DEILD it was really weird I saw what I thought was going to be an sp hallucination in the brief moment I had my eyes open and when I closed them I could still see a cloudy purple object with eyes in my visual field I didn't pay that and other images much attention and re entered the dream in a different scene. I was behind a computer screen in a dark room and I got paranoid on what might come out the room behind me so I froze the doorway shut. These things were very unlike me haha in hindsight maybe taking a second to calm down and think about what I want to do in the dream would of helped. I completely forgot about Basic Task II

On the bright side though its good to be back on track and my 3rd WILD is awesome!

----------


## fogelbise

> Do you ever get that happening to you fogelbise? Or others?  Remembering fragments of dreams from years ago?



Very rarely. I feel like that is a nice gift that you have!





> Okay just woke up from lucid dream #14 :O



Awesome spd! Congrats to you! That is great that you managed to DEILD as well! Yeah, with those spooky images a lot of it comes down to expectation but sometimes you just have to convert the spooky image into a positive. E.g. "ooh...something's hovering over me...I decide that it is a beautiful woman getting on top of me!" (or something similar). Looks like you can update your LD count.  :smiley:

----------


## spd

How interesting, I guess I better make the most out of this natural talent  :tongue2: 

Thankyou fogelbise! Yes I was proud of myself for managing to WILD and DEILD and the lucid may of had 2 DEILDS but I can only recall opening my eyes once.

I see that is a good suggestion It didn't bother me because I did have two freaky sp experiences last year but that could become very useful as you mentioned heh. Is it common for lucid dreamers to manipulate hypnagogic hallucinations to get a desired dream scene for a WILD? Because if I pay to much attention to hypnagogic images I wake up fully but I have never tried to manipulate them before

Edit: And grats on TOTM!

----------


## fogelbise

> Is it common for lucid dreamers to manipulate hypnagogic hallucinations to get a desired dream scene for a WILD? Because if I pay to much attention to hypnagogic images I wake up fully but I have never tried to manipulate them before
> 
> Edit: And grats on TOTM!



It seems to be a more advanced technique and most of my success is with the hallucinations, not the images. To me the images are more like watching a movie (of a few seconds length, or a slide show) but the hallucinations are more dynamic with the feeling of being inside the scene and often with physical sensations as well. When it works for me I seem to stay quite relaxed and recognize it as an indication that I am about to enter the dream (if not already in the early stages of the dream) and I stay mindful of my awareness. Anyway, WILDing is not my expertise and experts like Sageous do suggest to ignore the "noise" so you might want to do that if this doesn't work for you or just keep doing what you are already doing to get these WILDs and DEILDs.

Thank you, it was a fun one!

----------


## spd

Ah I see I might look around at a few more WILD threads to learn some new things. I am honestly suprised at my WILD ability though, I seem to be able  to transition from a MILD to a WILD after my wbtb if I am relaxed and not moving around a lot

Also I am going to make my daily routine really geared towards MILD as I want to really boost my chances with my favourite induction technique. It will be something like

SAT (focusing on self and sensory awareness)
DDA (Daydream awareness) so lucid dream incubation through out the day
Prospective memory excercise ( pick 3 objects awareness + rc when you see them)
Write out my mantra on paper multiple times

Then at night mantra and during wbtb mantra + visualisation I might also try and incubate having something like my arm change colour when I look at it, and pretending that it does IWL when questioning reality and it may become a habit in my dreams

----------


## spd

Whaaaaaat! I had LDs 2 nights in a row! Another WILD tonight after wbtb! Earlier on in the night I got hypnagogic images of plants while repeating my mantra but I stayed awake looking at my sleep cycle app the dream must of been between 6:13 and 6:27 and I might start a dj on this site and post it later

Dream started me spinning in space I remember feelimg really weird but can't recall. I was grabbing onto a sateliette dish I flew around a little bit and I grabbed another satellite there was a planet that looked like earth I wanted to fly to but I couldn't get flying in the direction I wanted so I grabbed the satelitte thing again (it was very disproportionanate) (is that even a word? Lol) so I tried teleporting towards the planet, I teleported, but it was to a different place in space and not closer to the planet that looked like earth it was my first experience  trying out teleporting and I just tried to imagine myself closer to the planet. This scene changed and I was on the school oval or maybe I forgot the bit inbetween? I see some people and I end up going near some of the buildings the dream is non-lucid after this scene change, come to think of it, that may of been what triggered it! I saw a dc of my girlfriend and said hi then on closer look it was a boy from my school and I felt embarassed and relieved that he didn't seem to hear me a mirror somehow came in the mix and I had a huge crab on my head and I thought it was my eyebrows hahaha! I was thinking that my eyebrows looked very unusual and ugly.One of my iwl friends took the crab off and killed it somehow. There was a little slimy bug on top of the crab that I had killed then my friend got told off for littering (I think he threw a piece of the crab) but he hid from the teacher and the teacher asked another kid to give her his name. We then sat down at a table and I had an art folio on the table the teacher walked past us and told us to not litter my friend waits a bit then throws a piece of fruit really high in the air when the teacher calls out he ran I was still there looking at the art folio and I did remember holding a plum-like fruit sliced in half. I then woke up

It was short but still was fun got to try out teleporting more, stuff like dream spinning, etc also I think I may try out the next lucid competition when it starts they look like good fun and a big motivation booster!

----------


## fogelbise

Congrats on the 2nd night in a row!! I love space! Keep it up!

----------


## spd

Thank you! Also I found out part of the reason why I was feeling weird at the start of the dream I have heard people say 'they open there dream eyes' when WILDing and I thought about trying it and I saw a hallucination of large vlue cat eyes when I was about to try it. Anyway the technique was succesful! Only remembered this happening hours after I woke up haha!

Yes space was amazing it was a shame I couldn't remember what I wanted to do in space while I was there but still amazing to see and my day dream awareness influenced my lucid I believe I had a daydream earlier where I imagined becoming lucid and going to space was one of the things I did and I preformed a similar daydream in wbtb and it affected my dream (WILD started in space) so I will definitely keep using that!

----------


## spd

Okay last two nights my recall has gotten pretty good, its back at what it used to be, if not more. The night before last I remembered a good chunk of two dreams and I woke up remembering a third, but I closed my eyes to try and remember it but I fell asleep causing me to screw up my wbtb and making me forget the dream in the morning

last night I remembered a good chunk of four dreams! One of them in incredible detail and one fragment I woke up twice during the night were I jotted something down. I was attempting a WILD just before but I had already slept roughly 8 1/2 hourd and I felt to awake so I abandoned the attempt and just let myself wake up fully

----------


## fogelbise

I hope your recall is still going strong. Yes, your day dream practice can also help you to remember what you want to do when lucid...just add that to your practice and you will be set (like in your space example).

I also would like you to consider this challenge intended for the younger DV members:

http://www.dreamviews.com/dild/15062...ml#post2089545

----------


## spd

Well I am averaging a good portion of 2 dreams a night with quite a bit of detail in them and I am always improving (a two weeks ago I was only remembering a fragment a day and on 3 of the days 2 weeks ago I remembered absolutely nothing) Yes! I am currently doing my day dream awareness for meeting my dreamguide who I haven't met yet and doing basic task II. 

I read the challenge and I happily accept! Dreams have always been fascinating to me, I remember when was younger I would sometimes ask my Mum "am In a dream" and she would say "no" and I would say "but if I was in a dream you could still tell me that I'm not dreaming" but I understand. I am actually very grateful that I stumbled upon lucid dreaming at my age, it gives me a lot of potential to become excellent at it. Practicing can get hard and frustrating sometimes but I am more motivated then ever now and your challenge motivates me even more! I have started to post around the site more recently and have started an online DJ. I am also waiting for the next lucid competition thread because that will be a great motivational tool  :smiley: 

Also I stumbled upon a post of StephL how she was talking about suddenly losing vision in lucids and I remember you giving me similar advice that you gave to her regarding losing the optics and it seemed to work for her I have yet to encounter that problem in lucids but if I do I will be confident and prepared to handle it  :smiley:  

Ok so Saturday was my day off my lucid practices I noticed even just relaxing and not worrying about constant awareness and RC work that my mind would constantly think LD related thoughts related thoughts anyway. My mind is starting to rewire itself to sort of obsess about lucids and I think this can only be healthy for my progress. I didn't have a lucid that night but did remember a dream in fairly high detail

Yesterday I got back into it I was thinking on Saturday how Dream Yoga was very helpful for me in the past. I think I have to credit it for one of the main reasons I was able to have my highest awareness ld where I completed febs basic totm So since it was the weekend I wanted to do a lot of dream yoga and awareness work. Through out the day I did 5 20-30 minute sessions doing a few dream yoga excercises and my day dream awareness and still kept up my constant reality checks + awareness work. I was a bit unlucky during the night though I think it was a combination of the heat and the caffeine I consumed from chocolate near bedtime but I went to bed at 10:04 and I couldn't go to sleep until after 11 (and my sleep cycle app backs this up) I was repeating my mantra for a little bit during this time (maybe 20 minutes) which kept me up a bit and It was probably likely that I drifted into the early stages of NREM before 11 while just still being aware but what I'm getting at is it stressed me a little bit not falling asleep until past 11 which could of affected my LD chances. Also my wbtb was wrecked I did wake up a lot earlier than usual (after 2 hours sleep) and I needed to go to the bathroom because of the water before bed. Usually I wake up sometime around 4 for a wbtb and looking at my sleep cycle app I did actually wake up at 4 I just couldn't remember which I think if I could of used that wbtb my chances of having an ld would be quite high. Regardless I remembered two dreams that night so it wasn't that bad. 

I am thinking about doing 3 sessions of day dream awareness and dream yoga a day, 5 on sundays and 1 on Thursdays (because I have work straight after school) and none on Saturdays because it is my day off all practices.

----------


## spd

Ok so I am thinking about experimenting with an earlier wbtb time, roughly an hour earlier (and extra water before bed haha) Because on School nights where I have to get up at 7 having my wbtb sometime past 4:00 and having it finish around 5:00 I find it to be to small of an opportunity for me to get lucid. Yes two hours is a long time to fall asleep, even though repeating mantra's and such keep one up a bit but I find that as time goes on with me trying to sleep I often can't help wondering how much time goes by and as time goes on I worry that I won't hit another REM period before I have to get ready for school and I think that worrying keeps me awake. Also I generally go to bed at 10:30 on most school nights so waking up at 4:30 is like a 6 hour wbtb. If I take of an hour or so and aim for a 3:00-3:30 I'm still getting about 4.5-5 hours of sleep prior so my REM periods should still come fairly quickly, I may be slightly more tired, and would have a larger window of opportunity for going to bed and actually getting lucid. 

But on the Brightside I remembered parts of 4 different dreams and heaps of fragments after my wbtb so this was after just 6 hours sleep! Also I did briefly get some hypnogogic images after my wbtb but the I woke up

----------


## fogelbise

Glad to hear that you accepted the challenge! Also, it sounds like you have a good plan going forward, just make sure that you are also getting enough sleep as that is important for long term sustainable lucid dreaming as well.

----------


## spd

Yeah I'm averaging around 8.5 hours a night but on Thursdays I have work and I usually finish around 10:30-11 and I have school the next day but otherwise my sleeping is pretty good and fairly regular.

recall has still been going great! Also lastnight I technically had a lucid but as soon as I became lucid the dream faded
So I'm not including it in my LD count its still progress though!

----------


## spd

Ok pretty unlucky night last night went back to bed after wbtb and fell asleep before I could repeat my mantra! it was frustrating but I did wake up during the night and I had a pretty good WILD attempt going on for 50 minutes where I didn't move and got some HI but I had to get up for school.

I am motivated to getting the basic task done before the end of the month so I am very motivated!

----------


## fogelbise

> Ok pretty unlucky night last night went back to bed after wbtb and fell asleep before I could repeat my mantra! it was frustrating but I did wake up during the night and I had a pretty good WILD attempt going on for 50 minutes where I didn't move and got some HI but I had to get up for school.
> 
> I am motivated to getting the basic task done before the end of the month so I am very motivated!



Good luck! You can do it! Practicing during the day with your RCs (what you plan to do in the lucid for the basic task) can really help.

----------


## spd

Last night I had a DILD a very unusual one, I remember being in the dream thinking that I had completed the basic totm II but I can't recall doing it and I think I might of been confused what the task was. Funny thing is I 'woke up' in the dream and I was still dreaming, it was a false awakening and the dream continued as non-lucid and I was telling my brothers about how I got the totm but I don't think I actually did hahaha weird experience, very excited to have another lucid! 

I am also going to start experimenting with Binaural Beats I saw an old dv thread and will try this out in particular, perhaps play it twice then go to sleep Love Signal 528 Hz (Theta binaural beats 6 Hz) - YouTube I don't know if you have had any experience with such things fogelbise and others? Problem is I can't seem to get the downloaded mp3 version on my phone haha

----------


## fogelbise

Sounds like an interesting DILD and FA...FA's can be tricky to catch and turn lucid but some people get very good at it (I was getting some FA's turned lucid when I put focus on it, but not currently doing that). Let me know if you have questions about turning FA's into lucids. Binaural beats...I don't think I really gave them a proper try so I can't really say how effective they are.

----------


## spd

Yeah I'm trying to remember to question every awakening as if it might be a FA but its easier said then done haha ok fair enough, when I get around to trying them I will be sure to tell you how it goes  :smiley:

----------


## spd

Phone post so sorry for low detail, etc

but I got 2 lucids lastnight and finished totm on the last day I could! First lucid is posted in the totm thread and the second was a FA  but I was skeptical so I rc'd and I got it! Feels good to lose an LD to a FA earlier in the night and then gain an LD from a FA on the same night!

Also I tried the Binuaral beats, very relaxing I listened to them when I went to sleep but I fell asleep with them in and woke up about 20 minutes later went to bed 10 and at 11 took my earphones out. Wbtb was 3:58-4:38 no lucid proir to this. Listened to the Binuaral beats after for 20 minutes then repeating my mantra and visualization = LD one

Woke up 6:11 listened to 20 minutes of binuaral beats took them out was feeling relaxed I tried WILD and MILD but eventually I decided my chance of having an ld is pretty high at this point, its early morning, plus my practices would of helped so I stopped trying to ld
And I just fell asleep knowing I would haha

I will update ld count when I'm not on my phone but 5 in less than 4 weeks for me this is progress!

----------


## fogelbise

Very nice spd!! Impressive catching the FA also after mentioning that you were working on it! Progress all around indeed!

----------


## spd

Last night accidently fell asleep on my bed and woke up 5 hours later this frustrated me because I wanted to stay up a bit more. I was up on my phone for 2 hours (I had no school the next day) so I could sleep in anyway and I knew staying up all that time would bring my awareness up, I fell asleep repeated my mantra and fell asleep I woke up from a dream and quickly tried a DEILD and I was so close there was like a dream scene that didn't take up my whole visual field and I was watching it then I woke up. I fell asleep again and had a short DILD so it is all good  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

Congrats on the DILD!  :smiley:  It sounds like the staying up, mantra and DEILD attempt probably all helped.

----------


## spd

Thanks! Yeah I'm starting to remember to stay still after I wake up for the possible DEILD its difficult but I'm getting better at it and soon I am hoping to use that to my advantage and a night ago I had my 20th lucid I can't remember all the detials but I lost lucidity then regained it later on in the dream which was cool I also kept the dream stable by rubbing my hands together which I have never succesfully done before but eventually I couldn't stop it fading

----------


## spd

Okay I remembered our deal fogelbise so time to get into this again! I did have a lucid dream 2 nights ago and one a week or so earlier and am starting to remember dreams vividly again so I am confident I will be back up to having moments of lucidity weekly!

----------


## fogelbise

Awesome! As long as you never let your practices go completely, you will find it easier to get back to it, I feel! Congrats on getting back to it!  :smiley:

----------


## spd

Yeah that's what I have found recall is been great past few nights!

----------


## spd

24th lucid last night! Also possible dream shared experience :O my girlfriend and I both had a dream last night that we were at a party together so that's interesting although we did go to a party the night before so the chance of that event leaking into our dreams is high I guess but still interesting...

----------


## fogelbise

Congrats!! My wife and I had similar dreams also after a party we both attended. There was an interesting plotline that didn't happen at the party but happened in both of our dreams in slightly different ways. It could have been explained by things that we both had on our minds and thus showed up in both of our dreams. I got lucid in that dream. Was it the party dream that you got lucid in? You could update your LD count if you want.

----------


## spd

Thank you! And no they were separate dreams although in my lucid I did lose lucidity after a while so perhaps the party scene was in the same dream just later on when I lost lucidity? Interesting to hear a similar thing has happened to you dreams are so fascinating!

And I will update my count but I'm posting on my phone and it formats the site weird where I can't update my count lol but I will get around to doing it  :smiley:

----------


## spd

Had another lucid recently although it shortly faded so that brings my count up to 25, I am going to work on getting my awareness and recall up to a decent level so after a week of solid practice I will continue my old routine which was giving me a pretty good rate of lucid dreams which was really focusing on my wbtbs and MILD practices, doing my day dream awareness and listening to Binuaral Beats when going to sleep but for now just RRC's sporadically and dream journaling for a good week. Want to get back to the stage I was at when I was having like 1-2 lucids every week and improve from there!

----------


## fogelbise

Congrats and that sounds like a good plan! During you RRC's, do you always remember to think back about 20 minutes or so?

----------


## spd

bit late but I have had two lucids since last time, and im getting my motivation back. In my RRC I do try and remember what I was doing before I was questioning my reality, I like to think about what I am about to do next as well and ask my self why I am doing the things I am doing now and that seems to help. I need to start doing wbtbs again because that was the reason why my recall and lucid count were increasing rapidly haha I will have my first one in a long time tomorrow night  :smiley: 

Edit: and over 200 lucid dreams fogelbise :O nice!

----------


## fogelbise

Thanks spd  :smiley:  Yes, I am big believer in the power of a good wbtb. I like your new(er?) avatar!

----------

